# Cobalt Zebra Bump..



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

My Cobalt has a lump just behind his pectoral fins, right in front of his waste hole lol. it looks like he has a BB stuck inside him. You can tell it's inside, not protruding from the skin or anything. It sort of looks like a tumor or something.

Seen anything like it? There's no off color too it and he acts ok and is eating and grazing.


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

You can pretty much see it here. I watch these fish for more more than an hour a day and I just noticed this, not sure if it was there before but I think I would've noticed it, this is one of my favorites.


----------



## pringleringel (Apr 3, 2011)

Hrmmm, nevermind it's gone now... I think he just needed to push a loaf. lol


----------



## tommy111 (Aug 10, 2011)

with malawi mbunas this can become a problem if we feed them to much protein. even to the point of causing malawi bloat. your cobalt was lucky to be able to push the loaf this time I had a socolofi that was kill by the loaf. just be carefull with the beef.


----------



## logan84 (Jul 27, 2011)

Spirulina flakes are awesome at helping keeping the bloat at bay - specially mixed in when you're giving a meaty treat.


----------

